# Continued updates for Canon R6?



## Matsaly (Nov 7, 2022)

Greetings,

I'm new to the CR forum and would appreciate any info from experienced users. I have a R6 and want to know Canon's history of supporting legacy products in terms of software/firmware updates.

Does Canon tend to provide SW/FW updates to discontinued cameras? 

I have a Leica Q and as soon as the Q2 came out all SW/FW updates for the original Q ceased.


Thanks


----------



## Kit. (Nov 8, 2022)

Security updates are possible.
Feature updates are unrealistic.


----------



## Matsaly (Nov 8, 2022)

Fair enough...I figured that Feature updates would be reserved for the
current model in the Canon line.


----------



## Benjamin_L (Nov 16, 2022)

As the hardware is almost the same it wold be a shame yet Canon is notorious for it's cripple hammer


----------

